# Seerosen



## Teichforum.info (12. Feb. 2004)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe mal ne Frage zu Seerosen und deren Pflanzung .

Ich möchte zwei Sorten Seerosen in einem Behälter pflanzen .
Passen die Sorte __ Gonnere und Laydekeri Purpurata zusammen ?
Die Behälterhöhe beträgt 400 mm , der Wasserstand an dieser Stelle ca. 700 mm . 
Als Pflanzbehälter wollte ich ein Mörtelkübel mit den Masen L/B/H 800/500/400 nehmen , in den ich einige Löcher bohren möchte.
Als Substrat wollte ich Kiessand verwenden , mit einer alten Gardiene gegen Ausspülung durch die Löcher schützen .
Spricht etwas gegen diese Ausführung oder hatt jemand von euch eine bessere Idee ?
Über Tips und Ratschläge wäre ich euch sehr dankbar . Wollte nämlich diese beiden Sorten bestellen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

die __ Gonnere ist eine herrliche Seerose (gezüchtet übrigens ganz hier in der Nähe), Blüte kannst Du auch in meiner Galerie sehen. Sie steht bei mir auf -70 cm und entwickelt sich prächtig.

Der Kübel ist aus meiner Sicht sehr gut geeignet, für den Anfang sogar mehr als ausreichend gross. Die Gonnere wünscht allerdings Futter, nur in Kies und Wasser weiss ich nicht, wie sie kommt. Hast Du ein Problem damit, die Seerose in lehmiges Substrat zu setzen ? Der Mörtelkübel könnte ohnehin geschlossen bleiben, ohne Löcher darin (siehe auch die sehr interessanten Ausführungen von Werner Wallner auf seiner Homepage). Wenn es geht (und da bin ich jetzt bei Koibesatz und entsprechender Technik sehr vorsichtig) überlege einmal, die Gonnere in lehmiges Substrat (Lehm oder besser noch Verlegesand) in den geschlossenen Kübel zu pflanzen, der Austrieb muss deutlich aus dem Substrat hinausschauen. Dann einige Düngekegel (Osmocote für Blühpflanzen) dicht am Rhizom mind. 5 cm tief in das Substrat drücken und das Loch wieder mit Lehm verschliessen. Den Lehm mit grobem Kies abdecken, die Seerose wässern und einsetzen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es zu keinerlei Anreicherung von Nährstoffen im Wasser kommt, die Seerose nimmt sie selbst begierig auf. Wenn Dir das zu riskant erscheint, musst Du Dir eine andere Lösung ausdenken, möglichst nahe wie geschildert, aber eigene Empfehlungen kann ich dann nicht mehr geben. 

Über die andere Seerose kann ich nichts sagen, sie sollte sich aber nicht sehr unterscheiden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Stefan

Erst mal danke für deine Antwort und deinen Tip

Wenn der Kübel keine Löcher benötigt ist dies ja suppi . Dann gehe ich hin und pflanze die Seerosen in lehmhaltiges Supstrat . Unter Verlegesand kann sích leider kein Baustoffhändler im Saarland etwas vorstellen , könntest du mir bitte erklären was da drinn ist    . Wir haben Füllsand hier , ist auch lehmhaltig , wird aber hart wie Beton .
Und ohne Löcher im Kübel werde ich deinen Rat auf jeden Fall mal befolgen und mit Osmocote beidüngen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,
du solltest runde Kübel nehmen!!
Außerdem kannst du als Substrat auch normale Gartenerde nehmen,die unter deinem Rasen ist...

Ich denke,du nimmst für jede Art einen Kübel?ßWürd ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen...
Schau doch einfach mal,was auf Werners Seite zu den Seerosen steht!!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

der Rat von steeev scheint schon ganz richtig zu sein, wird recht oft erteilt, auch wenn ich ihn selbst noch nie befolgen musste: Gras ist eben ein extremer Starkzehrer, so dass die Schicht, die sich unmittelbar unter der Grassode befindet, in aller Regel lehmig und sehr nährstoffarm ist. Aber immer noch genug  Nährstoffe enthält, damit sich Wasserpflanzen, die ja vergleichsweise anspruchslos sind, wohl fühlen. Für mich aber nur die zweitbeste Lösung, da mit allerlei Unsicherheit behaftet, was da wirklich schlummert.

Die Sache mit dem geschlossenen Kübel habe ich von Werner Wallner und dessen Homepage (habe ich hoffentlich geschrieben): Er macht es grundsätzlich so, auch bei mir hat es geklappt - Seerosen in geschlossene Kübel setzen, nichts wird ausgewaschen und die Pflanze fühlt sich wohl.

Verlegesand ist ein (in trockenem Zustand zwar knallharter, ansonsten aber) sehr feiner Sand (fast Perlsand/Kristallsand, oder wie das Zeugs sonst auch immer heisst) mit einem Lehmanteil (wichtig: Geeignet ist nur *brauner *Lehm, nicht der blau-grüne, der entsteht, wenn Wasser lange Zeit auf Lehmschichten steht) von 20 bis 30 %.  Dieser Verlegesand (sorry, unter dieser Bezeichnung - übersetzt - habe ich den sogar in Frankreich bekommen, kann also durchaus der Füllsand sein, den Du meinst) entseht als Abfall in Kiesgruben beim Waschen von Kies. Wenn es bei Euch Kiesgruben gibt (??), solltest Du ihn da sogar umsonst bekommen, denn teuer ist eigentlich nur der Transport.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Feb. 2004)

Hallo,

in kleinen Mengen bekommt man Verlegesand auch im Baumarkt, nämlich als Spielsand. Es handelt sich dabei um die Sorte Spielsand mit der sich besonders gut Törtchen backen lassen, da er so gut "pappt"   

Gruß
Konrad


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Feb. 2004)

Hi Stefan S

du hast recht , diesen Sand haben sie bei uns im Kieswerk , wird dort aber unter Füllsand vertrieben . Gehe ich mir dort hin holen . Danke

@Steev
Ein rechteckiger Kübel steht an der vorgesehenen Stelle einfach stabieler , darum wollte ich nur einen Kübel .

Werde mir nun die beiden Seerosen bei Werner bestellen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,
ein rechteckiger Kübel ist nicht so toll,da sich die Seerosen darin in den Ecken festwachsen werden..
Außerdem soltest du getrennte kübel nehmen,da sich sonst die Sorten michen,und die,die stärker ist die andere  Verdrängen und überwuchern wird


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

hatte das zwar anders verstanden, aber willst Du die Seerosen zusammen in einen einzigen Kübel pflanzen ? Davon würde ich auch eher abraten und lieber zwei kleinere Kübel nehmen. Hinweise zur Grösse findest Du gute auf Werner's HP. Der Hinweis von steeev ist zwar richtig, wenn der Kübel der Seerose aber deutlich zu klein geworden ist, kann man ihn auch wegschneiden, das Rhizom verkleinern und einen neuen Kübel nehmen. __ Lotos wären da schon erheblich kritischer.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Patrick,
mir ist noch ezwas eingefallen:
Du solltest die Seerosen nicht sofort so tief stellen,sondern eher etwas niedriger,damit sie nicht sofort so viel Kraft aufwenden müssen,um Bläötter an der Oberfläche zu bilden.. 
Eher erst auf die Häfte ungefähr und dann nochmal etwas tiefer....


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. März 2004)

Eine kleine Frage hätt ich da!
Wann kann man denn die Seerosen umtopfen, evtl jetzt schon ? Und dann auch gleich mit Osmocote düngen oder noch warten? 

... war doch nicht nur eine  :razz:

Hab mir nämlich schon zwei schöne Mörtelkübel gekauft und Sand werd ich auch noch auftreiben und dann könnts eigentlich losgehen, wenns etwas wärmer wird. Immerhin haben wir jetzt schonaml 5°C und der Teich taut auf.

mfg 
Patrick


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. März 2004)

Hallo Patrick,

ein bißchen mußt Du Dich schon noch gedulden, 5° C reicht noch nicht ganz für die Seerosen, denn das ist nur ein Grad wärmer als sie es den ganzen Winter gehabt hat.

Die Seerose sollte deutlich Anzeichen für neues Wachstum zeigen wenn Du sie verpflanzst. Normalerweise fängt das im April an, außer Du bist im Weinbauklima daheim.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. März 2004)

hallo ,

jetzt muß ich auch mal dumm fragen - ich habe jetzt schon 100ert mal 
"Osmocote dünger" gelesen - ist wohl ein langzeitdünger in festform - soweit begriffen.

ich habe für meine zimmerpflanzen auch solche düngerstäbchen - ist das das gleiche oder ??????
falls nein - wo bekomme ich solche osmocote her - bewußt gesehen habe ich sie noch nie.

seid so nett - macht mich schlau   

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. März 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,
du hast schon recht. Es sind diese ganz normalen Düngekegel für Blühpflanzen.
Die tust du in den Sand und - schwupps - wachsen deine Seerosen wie wild. (hoffe ich doch   )


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. März 2004)

...ach so, ganz vergessen:
die gibt`s in jedem Gartenfachmarkt zu kaufen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. März 2004)

Hallo,
dieser Meinung kann ich mich nicht so richtig anschließen.
Osmocote Düngekegel gibt es bei OBI.
Osmocote Perldünger gibt es bei Dehner.
Die Düngestäbchen für Zimmerblumen enthalten kein Osmocote.

Doch nun zu meinen Erfahrungen.

Ich habe im Haus ein riesiges Aquarium in dem ich jedes Jahr 3 -5 meiner Teichlieblinge (__ Kleinfische) überwintere. Dieses Becken benutze ich auch, um Pflanzen für den Teich vorzuziehen. 
In dem Becken kann ich die Wirksamkeit der einzelnen Dünger sehr gut beobachten.
Osmocote Dünger ist Dünger, der mit einer Kunststoffhülle umgeben ist.
Durch diese Kunststoffhülle soll der Dünger in Abhängigkeit von der Substrattemperatur langsam freigesetzt werden. Damit soll eine Vorratsdüngung bis zu 6 Monaten möglich sein.

Ich melde jedoch erhebliche Zweifel an der Wirksamkeit des nicht gerade billigen Dünger`s ein.
Wenn ich mit irgend einem anderen Volldünger meine Wasserpflanzen dünge,merke ich dieses sofort am Pflanzenwachstum (dickere Stengel, intensiveres grün).
Bei der Verwendung von Osmocote konnte ich dieses noch nie beobachten.

Vor ein paar Wochen, habe ich ca. 3 Eßlöffel Osmocote Düngeperls in einem Mörser kleingerieben. Bei dem anschließenden Versuch dieses im Wasser aufzulösen, mußte ich feststellen, dass aber auch rein gar nichts in Lösung ging.
Nun ist mir bekannt das verschiedene Stoffe erst durch Wurzelausscheidungen der Pflanzen umgewandelt und erst danach von den Pflanzen verwertet werden können.

Das kann doch aber wohl kaum die Gesamtzusammensetzung des Düngers betreffen.
Über welche Erfahrugen könnt Ihr berichten.

Viele Grüße
morle


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. März 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

kleiiiiner Hinweis dazu: Mit Düngestäbchen meinst Du aber nicht die kleinen, ca. 5 cm langen Stifte (ca. 6 mm Durchmesser), die man in die Blumentöpfe drückt ?? Die sind falsch.

Osmocote Düngekegel besitzen die Form eines Kegelstumpfes (was soll ich schätzen ? 3 cm unterer, 1,5 cm oberer Durchmesser) und sind ersichtlich aus kleinen Kügelchen zusammengebacken (gepresst). Auf der Verpackung (zumeist wiederverschliessbare Kunststoffbeutel) steht unüberlesbar Osmocote drauf. *Das *sind die richtigen. Gibt es für alle möglichen Pflanzen (nur eben nicht für Wasserpflanzen - das habe ich lange nicht gerafft   ). Also nimmst Du die am wenigsten spezialisierten - für Blühpflanzen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. März 2004)

Hallo,

Osmocote im Möser zermahlen darf sich immer noch nicht lösen, sonst ist da was falsch. Es ist nicht so, daß da eine Plastikschicht um ein Pulver herum aufgebracht wäre (so wie wir es von Medikamenten in Kapselform kennen), sondern der Dünger ist in einem speziellen Kunstharz aufgelöst worden und untrennbar damit verbunden. Es sind chemische Prozesse die dann im Boden ablaufen und ganz langsam nach und nach den Dünger aus dem Kunstharz heraus lösen. Am Ende hat man dann Kügelchen vor sich denen man immer noch nicht ansehen kann ob sie jetzt etwas enthalten oder nicht.

Ich verwende Osmocote vor allem für __ tropische Seerosen und Lotosblumen, und dort wirkt das Zeug ganz eindeutig. Bei den Lotosblumen wirkt es manchmal sogar zu stark und es verbrennen nach der Düngung erst einmal ein paar Blätter.

Es ist bestimmt nicht der optimale Dünger für Seerosen und Lotosblumen, aber wir haben in Europa nichts besseres. In den USA gibt es sehr gute Spezialdünger und ich habe schon oft damit geliebäugelt sowas zu importieren und bei uns anzubieten. Ich habe es dann immer sein lassen, weil ich garantiert auf dem Zeug sitzen bleibe, die Nachfrage ist viel zu gering um den teuren Import zu rechtfertigen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. März 2004)

Hallo Werner,

ich bin garantiert Abnehmer, und steeev, und ... und ... Kannst Du nicht mal _vorsichtig _importieren ??

Zurück zum Thema "düngen von Wasserpflanzen": Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass es nichts besseres als Osmocote gibt, funktioniert bei mir ebenfalls.

In einem Aquarium hat man offenbar keine Probleme damit (habe ich jedenfalls schon oft gelesen), Dünger direkt ins Wasser zu kippen - aber fragt mich bloss nicht, _warum _das funktioniert und keine Algenhölle gibt (bin kein Aquarianer)... In einen Gartenteich sollte aber keinesfalls leicht löslicher Dünger (Nitrate und Phosphate) geraten, deshalb bitte wirklich auf Depotdünger zurückgreifen. Der gibt die natürlich auch in ihm gespeicherten Nährstoffe so extrem langsam ab, dass die Pflanzen sie schneller aufnehmen, als sie ins Wasser geraten. Und deshalb funktioniert er (sogar in Koiteichen). Morle ist natürlich beizupflichten: Explosionsartige Wirkungen kann man nicht beobachten - allerdings soll es die auch gar nicht geben.

Häufig wird auch "Pflanzendünger" in Flüssigform angeboten, der direkt ins Teichwasser gegeben wird und garantiert weder Nitrate noch Phosphate enthält. Soweit ich in Tests feststellen konnte, ist tatsächlich kein "Algenfutter" enthalten, die Aussage auf der Verpackung stimmt also. Dieser "Dünger" besteht aus Spurenelementen (Eisen, Mangan...) und macht eher die Hersteller reich, als dass er dem Teich hilft. Denn ausser in Extremfällen ist eigentlich ein Mangel an Spurenelementen in einem Gartenteich kaum vorstellbar.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. März 2004)

@ Werner,
hast Recht, habe noch mal auf der Herstellerseite nachgesehen - der Dünger ist in Kunstharz eingebettet. Als Zugabe zu Seerosen und Lotusblumen mag Osmocote sicher seine Berechtigung haben.

Da meine Fische besonders an den Schwimmpflanzen immer mächtig herumknabbern habe ich im Sommer ständig Bedarf an vernünftigen Ersatzpflanzen.
Zu diesem Zweck habe ich in einer Gartenecke eine GFK-Schale stehen, in der ich ständig Pflanzen nachziehe. Dadurch habe ich im Koiteich immer schöne ansehnliche Pflanzen.
Da sich in der GFK-Schale keine Fische befinden, dünge ich dort mit normalen Volldünger. Brachte wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse als Osmocote.
Vielleicht ist Osmocote auch mehr für Pflanzen geeignet, die ihre Nährstoffe vorwiegend über Wurzeln, sprich Pflanzsubstrat aufnehmen.

Der Dünger aus den USA wäre interessant. Kannst Du nicht mal eine Grobkalkulation machen bezüglich des Preises?
Danach könnten wir ja mal eine Umfrage starten und sehen, wie groß das Interesse ist.

Viele Grüße
morle


----------

